# Guide: How To Get Free Snowboard Stickers



## ekb18c

Better than paying 2 bucks for each...


----------



## lab49232

:eusa_clap:


ekb18c said:


> Better than paying 2 bucks for each...


----------



## Manicmouse

Pretty good idea unless you want a particular size/colour/type for a certain purpose like that particular spot on your car window


----------



## sheepstealer

I did this last winter - works great! I think I got a 90% return rate on all the SASE's I sent out. 

Best part is getting the late envelopes - one or two showed up at my apartment like...months after I had sent out for them. Good stuff.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

No one notices that this is a clear attempt to shill their website? Seriously guys?


----------



## lab49232

BurtonAvenger said:


> No one notices that this is a clear attempt to shill their website? Seriously guys?


Obviously, but it's about a million times better than some guy trying to make money selling counterfeit stickers no?


----------



## Manicmouse

BurtonAvenger said:


> No one notices that this is a clear attempt to shill their website? Seriously guys?


He's not pretending to be something he's not.

Even his forum name matches the website!


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> No one notices that this is a clear attempt to shill their website? Seriously guys?


I didn't notice the (fairly) recent join date or low post numbers for the OP. 
I just thought it was a member posting something in response to the blow up on the other sticker thread. I'll have to check out their other posts to see if they've provided/contributed anything to the forum that wasn't related to their profiting from it. 

That said, shill it may be. But they didn't try to sell us anything. They pointed members to an article where we can actually get some free swag and get it legit. 
Although they may have had a self serving motive for doing it, they didn't push anything on us. No sales pitch or "hey guys! Visit our cool site to sell you shit!"

I may be missing something, but it does seem like this is one of the better "marketing" ploys I've seen! It would be up to us to dig deeper into their site after taking advantage of the information provided, (...without a sales pitch in the OP!) so we can get the freebies. It would be up to us to decide if their site is legit, or the equivalent of Snowboarding Fluff. 

So,.. Am I missing something? (...seems I often am!)


----------



## BurtonAvenger

He's trying to upswing his site traffic while pushing SEO by having inward links from a bigger website. 

Your guys call on this. Just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## tony the homie

everybody likes stickers


----------



## ShredLife

aaaaaaaaaaaaand stolen! welcome to the internet douchebags.

Looking to get FREE snowboard stickers from brands like Redbull and Monster?

Look no further! You have come to the right place. At the bottom of this article you will find a complete list of the companies and their addresses.

Lots of people use stickers for their snowboards, helmets, laptops and mini-fridges. It allows you to put a personal touch on any of your belongings. Plus, it looks cool.

I will show you how easy it is to get piles of quality stickers from some of your favorite companies/brands. (Redbull, Monster, Oakley, Burton, etc.) Plus, they mail them directly to your house.
What you will need to get started:

Computer
Printer
Postage Stamps (2 for every company you send to)
Envelopes (2 for every company you send to)
30-60 Minutes


Step 1: Create a generic letter to send out

Create a generic letter asking politely for the stickers.

Make sure it is usable for all the companies that you intend to send it to.

Simple & generic is the key here. See example below:



Hi __________ Team,

I am a huge fan of your products and what your company represents. If you had some free time and were able to send me a few of your stickers, I would slap them on my gear, car, laptop, etc. to proudly rep your brand!

Hope you are enjoying this nice time of year. I appreciate anything you can pass my way.

Thanks in advance!

Jim


Step 2: Print Address and insert the return envelope

Your outgoing letter should contain:

Company address (use the list provided below)
Your return address
Postage on both envelopes
Empty unsealed envelope folded inside (this will contain your stickers coming back to you)










env 2
The trick to getting companies to send you stickers back is the empty unsealed envelope with postage.

This will make it quick and easy for them to fill the envelope with stickers and drop it in the outgoing mailbox. These brands get thousands of letters a day. The easier you make it for them, the more likely you get stickers!


Step 3: Send out your stack of envelopes

It only took a couple weeks after sending out the letters to have more than enough free snowboard stickers than I could use on my own.

envelopes










Remember to share this trick with your friends! It is THAT easy to get free snowboard stickers.

Company Street City State Zip Code
K2 4201 6th Ave S Seattle WA 98109
Oakley 1 Icon Foothill Ranch CA 92610
Burton 80 Industrial Pkwy Burlington VT 05401
Red Bull 1740 Stewart St Santa Monica CA 90404
Monster Energy 1 Monster Way Corona CA 92879
Ride 470 16th Ave. S Seattle WA 98108
Arbor 102 Washington Blvd Venice CA 90292
Sessions 2809 Mission Street Santa Cruz CA 95060
Bataleon 1118 A St. Suite B Auburn WA 98002
Never Summer 3838 Eudora Way Denver CO 80207
Jones 905 Squalicum Way #106 Bellingham WA 98225
Skull Candy 1441 West Ute Blvd Suite 250 Park City UT 84098
Electric 1001 Calle Amanecer San Clemente CA 92673
Endeavor 439 Railway Street Vancouver B.C. V6A 1A7
Bern PO Box 1284 Duxbury MA 02332
The North Face PO Box 1817 Appleton WI 54912
Dakine 408 Columbia St Hood River OR 97031
Bakoda 400 N 34th St Suite 203 Seattle WA 98103
Scott PO Box 2030 Sun Valley ID 83353
Volcom 1740 Monrovia Ave Costa Mesa CA 92627
DC 1333 Keystone Way Unit A Vista CA 92081
Rome 1 Derby Lane Waterbury VT 05676
ThirtyTwo 25422 Trabuco Rd Suite 235 Lake Forest CA 92609
Anon 80 Industrial Pkwy Burlington VT 05401
Nitro PO Box 651029 Salt Lake City UT 84165
LibTech 65 Banana Way Sequim WA 98382
GNU 65 Banana Way Sequim WA 98382
Step Child 1855 Pipeline Road Blaine WA 98230
Smith 280 Northwood Way Box 2999 Ketchum ID 83340
Grenade 5200 SW Macadam Ave Portland OR 97239
Salomon 1111 NE Flanders Suite 205 Portland OR 97232
Analog 8669 Research Drive Irvine CA 92618
Nike 6.0 1 Bowerman Dr. Beaverton OR 97005
Nixon 701 S Coast Hwy Encinitas CA 92024
Marmot 2321 Circadian Way Santa Rosa CA 95407
Flow 1021 Calle Recodo San Clemente CA 92673
Dragon 5803 Newton Dr Suite C Carlsbad CA 92008
Morrow 4201 6th Ave S Seattle WA 98108
Rossignol 1413 Centry Dr PO Box 981060 Park City UT 84098
Capita 2700 W Commodore Way A-1 Suite 301 Seattle WA 98199
Lamar 800 Englewood Pkwy C-200 Englewood CO 80110
Patagonia 8550 WhiteFir St PO Box 32050 Reno NV 80020
Spy 2070 Las Palmas Dr Carlsbad CA 92011
Technine 451 Burbank St. Broomfield CO 80020
686 20 Goodyear Irvine CA 92618


----------



## readimag

^ Thats why we keep you around


----------



## ShredLife

funny thing is, sending an envelope with two first class stamps (one on the SASE) is going to cost you a dollar... so instead of buying them for $2 or whatever it is, here you're paying a buck just to try to get something.. but you may well get more than one... but you'll never get to choose what you get, and less than half will be likely to be die-cuts. probably far less.


----------



## andrewdod

this works i do it all the time... oakley sends out bomb stickers! burton, dakine, spy, 686, and a few others hooked me up legit... but i didnt use a website to figure out how to do it...


----------



## lab49232

Ya, while you have to pay for postage and can't pick your stickers at least you're supporting a company and getting color accurate images instead of contributing to illegal knockoffs and some acne ridden kid trying to make money to buy wine coolers and cigarettes off of other companies hard work and money. The stickers you get are bomb by the way.

And you can always go to your local board shop. Reps PUMP those places full of free stickers. The good shops will give them away for free, just be sure to buy a shirt or something on occasion to keep them making money. No shop gets buy from selling $100 worth of stickers a year, stickers are there purely to make customers happy and hopefully increase the likliehood you buy bigger ticket items. I personally don't like shops selling stickers they got for free (some shops do buy some stickers to sell and that's fine), but if they need to for the money it's better them than the dolt in the other thread with a printer he uses for equal part stickers and semi nudes of his ex highschool girlfriend.


----------



## ShredLife

lab49232 said:


> Ya, while you have to pay for postage and can't pick your stickers at least you're supporting a company and getting color accurate images instead of contributing to illegal knockoffs and some acne ridden kid trying to make money to buy wine coolers and cigarettes off of other companies hard work and money. The stickers you get are bomb by the way.
> 
> And you can always go to your local board shop. Reps PUMP those places full of free stickers. The good shops will give them away for free, just be sure to buy a shirt or something on occasion to keep them making money. No shop gets buy from selling $100 worth of stickers a year, stickers are there purely to make customers happy and hopefully increase the likliehood you buy bigger ticket items. I personally don't like shops selling stickers they got for free (some shops do buy some stickers to sell and that's fine), but if they need to for the money it's better them than the dolt in the other thread with a printer he uses for equal part stickers and semi nudes of his ex highschool girlfriend.


you are supporting a company by any form of wearing or displaying their logo, no matter where you got it. its free advertising.

they make nothing by giving you free stickers. your butthurt is fucktarded. get a hobby.


----------



## lab49232

I do get "butthurt" watching shops lose kids walking in for stickers and losing business, I do get "butthurt" watching struggling snowboard brands having kids steal their logos and selling them, and I do get "butthurt" watching all the people who claim they care about the industry and it's standards change their mind because they go "well it's just a sticker and he's not hurting me" But I guess that's something I'll live with because, well I have some f*cking morals and ethics. God where did I go wrong? :dunno:


----------



## ShredLife

by giving a shit.


----------



## 24WERD

I just goto the hills and if they have reps then ask for free stickers.

its going to be a long long summer. Hopefully the west gets snow this year.


----------



## Big Foot

I thought this was going to be an thread explaining how to become a pro snowboarder so you can get all the free stickers you want. Needless to say, I'm dissapointed.


----------



## Deacon

Big Foot said:


> I thought this was going to be an thread explaining how to become a pro snowboarder so you can get all the free stickers you want. Needless to say, I'm dissapointed.


Clearly, if you get all the stickers you want _first_ then the locals will figure you're a pro.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Free stickers mean you're totally sponsored! Also a mans worth is judged solely on his sticker job.


----------



## JoinedtheCircus

Yo yo! In case anyone is looking for an up-to-date list of snowboard companies that give out free stickers there's one at thelastlift.com.

Tells you which companies you can get stickers from online, which you need to email, and which need a note with stamped envelope. Has a different take than ShredLife on what to write in the note, but just depends on what you want to do I guess.

Check out their stickers list here.


----------



## Deacon

Yo yo why are you necrobumping threads just to post links? Smells spammy yo. Yo.


----------



## SnowDragon

Wow!

An action plan to get...stickers.

I keep saying it to myself and try to stop either laughing or shaking my head.
No success yet.


----------

